# Rocky update?



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone seen the rocky today? Hoping to get out tomorrow. Looks like flow is coming down well but clarity is my concern. Thanks for the help!


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

ml1987 said:


> Has anyone seen the rocky today? Hoping to get out tomorrow. Looks like flow is coming down well but clarity is my concern. Thanks for the help!


Still muddy man


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

The flow charts look pretty good. Is the visibility that bad?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

A day can make a big difference, as fishing was much better this morning than it was yesterday. Further details in a report updated today can be found here: http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog.aspx

Mike


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I fished with the best steelhead guy I know today and we only hooked up once a piece. Conditions weren't bad, fish just did not cooperate. We also didn't see many fishermen all day.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pitt-60 (Jul 31, 2011)

River fished good today from the stain to the Marina. Lots of fish hooked on jig n maggots as well as eggs(all colors). Don't know how well they did up river though.


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

I heard quite a few fish were caught today......

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ahhhh!! Why didn't I take time off after Christmas instead of before. Was not expecting that blow out and now the rivers are gona freeze up again for New Years. Sucks! I gota put in for time off far out which makes finding what the weather will be like very hard. Not lucky enough like alot of people to get the whole holiday stretch off. So frustrating, oh well. Sometimes you time it just right other times you dont. Guess I gota wait and hope for the best for Sunday through Wednesday.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Heading down to the Rock in a bit. Hopefully I can finally get my first Steelie


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> Heading down to the Rock in a bit. Hopefully I can finally get my first Steelie


Heading down soon myself. What part you gonna fish? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure yet. Thinking either Cedar Point hill or Big Met golf course. I'll be driving a silver Honda Pilot and wearing tan Simms waders with a black Cabela's jacket.
Where are you going?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I went upstream a bit. fished from 6:30 till about 9:30. caught 4. had plenty of strikes. best time was before and for about an hour after sunrise for me.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Osmerus, You should be in luck finding fish sunday through wednesday.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Sniper. I'm sure I will find a few. This nice weather and open water makes me wana get out on the rivers more than anything.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Another skunk today!! Starting to lose hope that I'll ever catch a Steelhead. 
When does Bass season start


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

lunker23, the first one you get will never be forgetten and will start an addiction that can hardly be satisfied. keep in mind You are fishing a good size river for a trophy fish and are taking on quite a challenge when catching your first steelie out of a bigger river like this, It takes alot more effort and skill to fish then small creeks etc. Also, keep in mind when you have your bait in the stream you could end up with the fish of a lifetime on your pole at anytime (most likely when youre least suspecting)
Also do you move around from spot to spot and various access points or stay in one area?


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Skunked too. Fished 11-5 at the marina and near cedar pt rd, saw one monster caught at the falls just past cedar pt road on a black streamer. 

Tried eggs and jigs.

Still having issues with appropriate shotting patterns to get my float to cock right. Frustrating. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pitt-60 (Jul 31, 2011)

Went down to the Rock at 7:00 & stayed till 4:00 this afternoon. Not a hit till 11:00,then went 4 for 7. All caught on green head jigs n maggots. The fish were hitting like minnows, really light. Many bites after 11:00, all in the Marina area...Thanks Stinks for the report ><<<<)> All fish were fresh & between 18 & 22 inches.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

No fish caught today for me. Started behind Tyler field and then went under Hilliard bridge. Saw 3 fish caught under Hilliard. I was flying a tandem set up- light pink egg and black bugger. River in decent shape. A bit chocolate but good overall. Next few days should really clear up.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

lunker23 said:


> Another skunk today!! Starting to lose hope that I'll ever catch a Steelhead.
> When does Bass season start



figuring it out is the fun part. once you know exactly what to do then it becomes mundane.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I second that, once you figure it out its fairly easy. Another big thing is being able to read the rivers. Fish will move from one area to another as the water levels and temps raise and fall. Think like a fish. If the waters cold their not gona wana expend much energy if its higher and warmer they are more likley to be more active and holding in faster water. 

I have been chasing steelies in Ohio since they started stocking them. I learned by trial and error. Try different presentations, keep changing your setups. Getting your presentation just right takes time, split shot placement / tippit types is a big factor in getting that fly or bait on their nose. That ties in with water depth and speed of the water. Again that means you need to understand the rivers, how deep are spots and how fast is that water moving. It takes time to accumulate all that knowledge. The more you get out and explore our rivers the faster all that knowledge will come to you.


----------

